# Stall with run-out or no?



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Honestly I'd rather deal with rain rot (which can be treated with Vitamin A and topical medications) and a bleached coat than colic. For a horse that has coliced before on extended stall rest, I would actually be looking more towards pasture board unless something prevents him from being out on grass (cushings, founder, IR, etc). Even then, I'd likely want to look more into a grazing muzzle and a breakaway halter if possible. 

If he's not being turned out or worked several days a week, standing around is going to affect his gut motility and heighten their stress levels. 

I'd choose the place that allows your horse the most amount of movement and ability to just be a horse when he isn't working. That will be the best for his health long-term.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

I should've been more clear, he will still be turned out in a large pasture every night 5pm-8am. He is a bit of a hard keeper so I definitely don't want to put a grazing muzzle on him. The run in has been empty for at least 6months so grass has grown back, but that won't last long once he's there so I don't want to base my decision on "he'll have a little extra grazing time on fresh pasture"


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Run-in! Mine are out from dawn to dusk with wide open dutch doors onto a paddock so they can come and go as they please. In the summer, they're out 24/7 (again, doors stay open, so they can come in for shelter) and also have access to a pasture. I think it's always better for horses to be able to move more and be outside! If you're really worried about his coat, buy a rain sheet and summer sheet to keep the sun from bleaching his coat. His health is more important than his appearance. It's a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The more horses can move the healthier they will be, mentally and physically, barring injuries etc. They are designed to walk slowly all day long, grazing low-caloric-value grasses, and the more you can duplicate that, the easier they are to keep. 

I don't know why people confine horses in little boxes in the dark when they have a choice not to. And yet . . . 

Just my cranky opinion (but not only mine).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would choose the pen with the run in shed. I have some horses that get under the rain cover and others that love to stand in the rain. He may get sun bleached in the summer, but living in a box stall no sunshine, no fresh air , just sounds awful.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Ditto on having a stall with run-out! Years ago, when I built my 8 stall barn, each stall was 12x12 but had a 16x40 run-out attached. Even with those size stalls, I tried to give them all turn-out time (we were in the desert, so no pasture) just so they could stretch their legs and be horses. Where I am now, the horses have about an acre of yard with a free access barn if they choose to use it. Most of the time, they prefer to be outdoors - even in the rain and cold.

If preserving his coat and avoiding rain rot are your concerns, a sheet and daily grooming will prevent both. Rain rot isn't caused by being wet - it's from a microbe that lives in the soil and thrives under dried mud against a moist, warm body. Remove the mud/dirt regularly, and the rot doesn't have the opportunity to get started. And if you're already properly supplementing for coat health, you probably don't have to worry about it at all!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ditto to the run in, although I prefer to have horses in large fields with shelters, and only use my stalls when a horse has to keep clean, as being bathed before a show, or needing stall confinement
Good that your horse does get part time turn out, so the run in stall should be a good combo ot that
Balanced minerals and a sheet will keep his coat just fine!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I also agree, the run-in would be the best option for him. More room for him to run around/roam, & if you are worried about his coat, a sheet would be best on those days. Otherwise, he should be just fine.  Rain rot can be easily treated as well, I wouldn't stress that too much.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We have stalls with run ins and love it!


----------

